# Budgie tiny lump?



## BudgieTheBudgie (May 19, 2015)

Hello people,

Recently i noticed my budgie having an itchier head than usual.
After a little more inspecting i found out that on the left to his beak there is a small opening inbetween the feathers and his beak and it looks like there is a tiny lump there.

Since my budgie is not ready to just get on my hand yet i can't inspect it closer than from the outside of my cage and it's not the same on the other side of the beak so i don't think it's symmetrical (i can't see it)

It's skin colored so i thought it might be a feather coming through since the skin looks visible there but i'm afraid it might be something else.

My budgie is not even a year old so i hope he's alright but he's also my first bird so i hope i didn't do anything wrong to him.

Thank you for your help. :budgie:


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Praying everything will be OK for your budgie...sorry I am not an expert in these matters...someone will have a possible answer for you...could you get a photo of the lump at all ? ...and Welcome


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 
I agree that a photo showing the whole beak area would be very helpful.
From your description it is possible your budgie may have scaly face mites and this can be easily solved with Ivermectin spot on treatment where you apply a drop of the product on the back of the neck and directly into the skin.
Depending on the severity of the case, multiple treatments may be needed.
You'd also have to wash and disinfect the whole cage and accessories (perches, food and water containers, toys, etc) to prevent to mites from coming back.


----------



## BudgieTheBudgie (May 19, 2015)

I'll try my best but he's very camera shy.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Budgie*

The very best thing you can do for your budgie is to have an avian vet diagnose the possible abnormal growth. Even a picture is not much help. Cysts and tumors really need an avian vet to look at them. I have had birds that died from tumors and others that survived. Milk thistle is often often used to support the liver when some of these growth show up. There is no way to guess. It is better to know. Praying for a good result when your avian vet looks at the problem and yes it could be scaley mites. There really is not enough info
to make a good judgement and waiting for it to go away is not fair to the well being of the bird. Best wishes, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## BudgieTheBudgie (May 19, 2015)

Hello,

I was going to take my budgie to the vet to get him checked out next week.
But it seems the lump is gone, i'm quite inexperienced with the cute little birds but he's chirping all over the place and seems to be happy since his itch is gone as well.

I'll keep a close watch and if i see anything returning i'll still go but for now things seem to be okay for him.

Thank you all for the advice and help.
Budgie the budgie greets you all.  :budgie:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Good news! Hopefully it is a one-time thing.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I hope he is OK. In my experience, the younger birds often have little accidents through misjudgement (just like human tots) and it can look worse than it is. Whether a bite, collision with something sharp or problem with an emerging feather it usually clears up itself, but needs keeping an eye on. Would suggest if you see a vet you make sure he has avian experience - there are quite a few around who just treat birds like hamsters and always prescribe antibiotics as they don't have anything else! Hopefully it won't come to that, so good luck!


----------

